# Snoring puppy



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive snores a lot. Is this normal for V's? I forgot to mention it to her vet last week. 

Is this a sign of allergies?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly has snored like an old man since she came home and she is fine 

If you are concerned and it sounds any different to your regular snore; mucousy or gargly mention it to your vet.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dogs snore, just like people do. They also sigh, grunt and make all kinds of strange noises that make them sound like they are an old man


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you  I feel better now. Olive and my husband are taking a nap together and they are both snoring pretty loudly ;D


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah August snores as well. The vet did a quick check to see if his nose wasn't blocked and said he was fine


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Our boy cooper never snores but kenzie snores likes an old man.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruger snores all the time, he makes strange noises and even whimpers sometimes as if hes dreaming.


----------



## NettyH (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my, our 13 week old "Bow" snores louder than my Hubby if that's possible :

Somehow I can fall asleep easily through her snoring though but my Husbands can keep me awake for hours!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Baby Willow humbles Swene my once Big Bro ;D he shook the rafters 

during family time we made sure he had his own hotel room ;D

She is more a snoring machine with power

during Her power naps after a hard push then sliding in for the night

They make very weird sounds during sleeping Rem sleep the Most and body shakes 

it makes me smile miles and at Peace ;D


----------



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

Sherwood, at 16 weeks tomorrow, has a whole range of sleep noises.... snoring, grunting, yipping and a really wierd grumbling noise that just makes me smile.

Had to laugh out loud yesterday morning when he was snoozing after a good walk and run around the field when he was doing it, along with all four paws going and one ear just wiggling back and forth. ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it's completely normal and gets better as they get older. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJxoC88C57s  
Here is my Pacsi snoring the morning away.... At least one of us is sleeping in


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

What I love about that video is the V snoring away on a bed covered with a beautiful white comforter while a perfectly good dog bed lies vacant nearby on the floor.


----------

